# Just Some Watch Pics I've Taken During Last Month



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,

I wondered if you could give me some photographing advices. These watches are from my out pile since I haven't had much time to shoot anything except stuff I've sold or I'm selling. Which way I could improve these? What advices you watchphotographers that actually shoot watches could give to me based on these?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

One more! Please comment! And is that Citizen from stiletto series? I don't know since it came to me in a trade..

This pic could be called, day off


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Two more!


----------

